# how to prep tractor for paint



## shane7618 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a 1955 850 ford that i got when my father passed away . I have used it for 3 yrs and then i decided to restore it well i have done so much already but i want to know if i have to get every little pit out of the tractor or just do the best i can


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How big are the pits? All depends on the extent of your restoration. Are you talking about the sheet metal? If so, and you are wanting to go showroom, then you need to get darn right particular with the sanding else it will show up in the paint for sure. You have access to a paint booth?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive painted a couple lawntractors- one i just sanded the rough areas down to blend the paint and just generally scuffed it up ( being a mower i wasnt concerned about dents, ect) and used .99 cent paint- its still pretty clean and shiney.

I painted a GT i also have- used a oribital sander and sanded all the paint off the sheetmetal - i noticed one thing, factory sheetmetal is seriously wavy - were high and low spots all over it. I used $5 paint on it and it came out horrible.

Id say for the best paint job, youll have to resort to some bondo ( as thin as possible) and spot filler , alot of prep and a clean area to work in - also for the best reults youll want a HVLP gun - not spray cans. The area could be on a flat piece of concrete - one guy on YT made a temp paint booth from wood and plastic drop cloths . To get the shiney paint a bit of hardener is used. All in all it depends if you want showroom fresh or a working paint job - i dont think youd want a perfect finish if its still going to be used daily , if its going in parades and will sit mostly, then id detail out the paint.

Be prepared- red paint isnt cheep either.


----------



## shane7618 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks to all I will keep posting my progress and I hope to make this tractor look as good as some I have seen at the fair grounds . The only problem I am haveing right now is all the pits in the rear end and trans I really dont want to have to bust the machine apart so it is makeing the sanding harder to do . I had even thought about sand blasting. but i was not sure if sand would get inside the engine , trans or rear end .


----------



## shane7618 (Mar 31, 2011)

yes I will spray in side and the sheet metal is finished i am working on the engine trans and rear end . Also I am useing slick sand and filling allo the pits and sanding over and over started with 80 grit then 150 after first priming now I will prime again to fill more pits then i will sand with 180 or 220 then prime again and sand with 400 and check after that to see ho many pits i have hopefully after that i can sand with 600 and spray with ppg single stage I do not no how to mix base coat clear coat . I am sure it would look much better with clear coat but I do want to use the tractor a little so I guess it does not have to be show ready . Mabie I will ride in the parade with it not sure . does any one know the ppg paint code for the vermillion red and medium grey ?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I would absolutely NOT go there with sandblasting it. It would be the worst mistake you could do. Don't ask me how I know this. Just be patient and keep sanding. The pits in the cast will not really matter. They are not perfect to start with and will still look like a million dollars after paint anyways.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The sheet metal is what will make it shine! This is where you can recover the tractors lusture!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree- unless the mechanical pieces are totally disassembled , dont sand blast em - thin sheetmetal will also warp under the pressure. And sand literally gets EVERWHERE - i sand blasted a bit inside my cab of my 89 F150 when i did some rust repair- i was STILL seeing sand months later come out from the dash ( it was covered) .

Most hot rodders when they custom paint motors use a grinder to lightly sand the blocks smooth - have to be careful not to cut too deep or open a crack tho. Im sure with a couple coats of primer and sanding itll come out smoother.

Using hardener will replace clear coat - give the paint a nice shine and keep it that way .

To get the proper color codes, they should be able to tell you where you get the paint - ive wanted to try this type of paint that is pre mixed and thinned- basically pour it in and paint - its at autoparts stores.


----------



## shane7618 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks, I will keep sanding and when I feel I have done all that I can then I will paint the red Iwill take pics of my sheet metal i am very pleased with it . I have prep it and water sand down to 600 it is setting ov the rack and waiting for paint dont want to paint until i paint the tractor . It might get scratched by the little ones running around . God knowes I have already had to rework a fender .


----------



## shane7618 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have added a few pics to my album. They are of the re-assembly of the tractor.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Having said all that about sand blasting guys, you really should see what ultra high pressure water can do, I used to run a unit that pumped water at 35000 psi at 2 Gal a minute, it would take all the paint, body filler and rust from a car panel and leave it smooth as silk where there was no pitting but would remove all of the oxides if the re was any rust.

If i was doing a concourse refurb then I would source someone who had a pump that could do 15000 psi. it is not cheap but it is quick and final. The company I worked for (Barry Bros) did hydro demolition where we would destroy concrete with water or cut steel and rock with it.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtsF0uiFPrc&feature=related]YouTube - ‪High Pressure Water Blasting‬&rlm;[/ame]
but for your average job sanding is great but can be time consuming.

By the way Shane great looking job so far it will be good to see the progress.
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## shane7618 (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks glad you like it . It has ben a tough task but with lots of sanding and lots of slick sand primer i have reached the point that i feel this is as good as i can do with out busting the trsctor apart and the engine is no where near ready for rebuild weakest cyld. was 130 psi and every thing else was 140 psi so this is it now i will move on to the rest of the painting on the metal. Bye the way is there any thing i can put over the ford stamp to cover the red so i can paint the grey I dont want to use tape if is not exactly perfect it will show like a sore thumb . I read some where that you could use vasline or destin baby cream . HUM! HUM! not to sure about that one If anyone has any suggestions please let me know cause I am almost ready to paint the hood and fenders and really dont want to use tape if i can help it .


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeas just use regular petroleum (parrafin) jelly (Vaseline) put that where you don't want the paint and once the paint is dry wipe off with a soft cloth it shouldnt harm anything lets face it we used to put it on babys bum!!!

Cheers


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

WOW now that's sharp looking.
Keep the updates coming.


----------



## shane7618 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you guys I really wish my dad could see it now he would shine all most as much as this old ford . Sometimes this site keeps me going . Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Shane, keep coming back when you feel the need, we are good at listening too!
Cheers Mate all the best
:aussie:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Shane, that's a GREAT paint job!I've been restoring outdoor equipment for 15 years,and that's one of the best I've seen!By the way,guys,if you don't like mixing paint,and you don't mind a bit longer drying times,check out Rustoleum,in quart cans.It's easy to thin (mineral spirits),and it has a nice shine.The Ford LGT165 I posted ("Restored")was painted with it at 70deg.f. They have several colors available,too.


----------



## shane7618 (Mar 31, 2011)

Well guys you braged too much now l sprayed the metal today and it ran bad so iwill sand it down and re shoot tomorrow . Enough bad luck for one day .


----------



## shane7618 (Mar 31, 2011)

Well i am back it is sunday , and i have spryaed the hood today for the second time it looks great this time i will take pics when it gets dry for you all to see but in the mean time check out these .


----------



## FordPuller9000 (Jun 6, 2011)

Is there any way you can make the pictures bigger, like the first few you posted. I really like to see the little details.


----------



## shane7618 (Mar 31, 2011)

i wili try to but i am not sure how


----------



## shane7618 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have tried and i am not sure how to do it . I dont know what I have done to make them smaller


----------



## shane7618 (Mar 31, 2011)

here are a few more pics to look at there are more coming soon . I am almost done and then you can all see


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Just like new born..looking good.


----------



## shane7618 (Mar 31, 2011)

All most done the end is in sight . hope every one has enjoyed thr restoration of my dads tractor here is a couple more pics to look at ,the next pics will be finished tractor with decals and emblem ready to go to work or show . Thanks again for the use of this sight to show the work I have done in honor of my dad . He was truly my best friend in the whole world so dont forget to wish your father a happy father day !!!


----------



## shane7618 (Mar 31, 2011)

All most done the end is in sight . hope every one has enjoyed thr restoration of my dads tractor here is a couple more pics to look at ,the next pics will be finished tractor with decals and emblem ready to go to work or show . Thanks again for the use of this sight to show the work I have done in honor of my dad . He was truly my best friend in the whole world so dont forget to wish your father a happy father day !!!


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Nicely Done. A great tribute!


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## shane7618 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok guys its all most over here are the last pics i am waiting on the decals Its finished HAPPY FATHERS DAY " LOVE YOU DAD" R.I.P.


----------



## shane7618 (Mar 31, 2011)

Gotta go daughter in law haveing my grandson she has gone into labor.......


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Outstanding..nice showroom work Shane.

Congrats on new member in your family.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey nice one Shane, gotta get the new offspring onto a little seat behind you, to get it in the blood so to speak.
well done, hope the little guy and his mum are doing well.
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------

